# Help with my Davidoff lighter



## Jeffrey Nichols (Dec 16, 2016)

I got this lighter as a gift from a friend years ago. The flint is gone and the fuel is out and I'd like to use it again. I got so confused researching these - I can't tell exactly what I have. Please help!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know the model. But it sure looks nice!

Are you looking for info out of curiosity, value, etc? Or looking for hands-on info like how to change the flint?


----------



## Jeffrey Nichols (Dec 16, 2016)

I want to buy flints & fuel - not interested in selling it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you show a close-up of the fuel port (open)? I seem to recall that those high-end Davidoff flint lighters were made by ST Dupont, which likely means it uses ST Dupont screw-in refills instead of standard push-type butane cans. If so, there are at least four different ones (red, blue, green, or gold). If I'm right on this, there should be a screw-in cap covering the filler valve. I know some of them are color-coded, but I don't know if they always were. When you unscrew the valve cap, it may have a color under it (on the cap or the around the valve). If it is a threaded valve, but not color-coded, you may have to find an ST Dupont dealer near you that carries the different cartridges so you can see in person which will fit.

Those ST Dupont refills are expensive. But, once you know the filler type (by color and perhaps cross referenced to type by number) you can buy a screw-in adapter that will allow you to use regular butane cans to refill (but make sure you use at least 3X refined, 5X preferred).

Should take standard flints, I think. But, if the filler valve indicates it is, in fact, made by ST Dupont then you can buy their flints just to be sure.

Do not take any of this as the gospel. Stranger things have happened than for me to be 100% wrong!

Oh, the other thing you ought to know is, butane lighters that have been sitting unused for a long time can sometimes have problems with internal seals going bad. No way to know until you go through the rest of the process of getting it back up and running. If it does have problems, and especially if it proves to be Dupont made, there are places out there that can repair it. And that one sure looks worth the effort.


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Send a pic to Davidoff/St Dupont (after a call to customer service). They may be able to give you some backround and suggestions on fuel/flints.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> Can you show a close-up of the fuel port (open)? I seem to recall that those high-end Davidoff flint lighters were made by ST Dupont, which likely means it uses ST Dupont screw-in refills instead of standard push-type butane cans. If so, there are at least four different ones (red, blue, green, or gold). If I'm right on this, there should be a screw-in cap covering the filler valve. I know some of them are color-coded, but I don't know if they always were. When you unscrew the valve cap, it may have a color under it (on the cap or the around the valve). If it is a threaded valve, but not color-coded, you may have to find an ST Dupont dealer near you that carries the different cartridges so you can see in person which will fit.
> 
> Those ST Dupont refills are expensive. But, once you know the filler type (by color and perhaps cross referenced to type by number) you can buy a screw-in adapter that will allow you to use regular butane cans to refill (but make sure you use at least 3X refined, 5X preferred).
> 
> ...


Spot on advice, let me just add that the high likelihood is that the seals will have to be replaced. They dry out.

Personally, I would encourage the OP to send it in to be serviced. I've used Authorized Repair Service in Hendersonville, NC with great results in the past. They are real experts, and can answer all your questions.

I'm not affiliated with them, but they're just on the other side of the mountains from me. Vintage high dollar lighters are their thing.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

saigon68 said:


> Send a pic to Davidoff/St Dupont (after a call to customer service). They may be able to give you some backround and suggestions on fuel/flints.


Sounds like killer information to follow up on after the holidays are over.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Can you show a close-up of the fuel port (open)? I seem to recall that those high-end Davidoff flint lighters were made by ST Dupont, which likely means it uses ST Dupont screw-in refills instead of standard push-type butane cans. If so, there are at least four different ones (red, blue, green, or gold). If I'm right on this, there should be a screw-in cap covering the filler valve. I know some of them are color-coded, but I don't know if they always were. When you unscrew the valve cap, it may have a color under it (on the cap or the around the valve). If it is a threaded valve, but not color-coded, you may have to find an ST Dupont dealer near you that carries the different cartridges so you can see in person which will fit.
> 
> Those ST Dupont refills are expensive. But, once you know the filler type (by color and perhaps cross referenced to type by number) you can buy a screw-in adapter that will allow you to use regular butane cans to refill (but make sure you use at least 3X refined, 5X preferred).
> 
> ...


There are Utube videos that show how to replace the Flints. ..pretty easy plus true Duponts use a gas accessory to refill the chamber. ..at least the older ones did as I have 3 of them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffrey Nichols (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I guess I will send it in. I know HOW to replace the flints I just don't know which ones to buy. I bought some before that were red but they were WAY too big, this thing needs really thin flints like pencil lead. That said I know nothing about how to replace the fuel and it's been empty for quite a while so if the seals can dry out I'm sure they are however I would like to be able to service it myself in the future so I still need to know how to replace the gas.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)




----------

